# Gauge One Stephenson's Rocket



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there:

For anyone interested:

On a previous post someone shared his modelling of a Gauge One Rocket from a kit of a narrower gauge.

At the Nuremburg Toy Fair one manufacturer displayed their Gauge One motorised Rocket kit. Scroll down approximately 1/3 of the page to view the Rocket kit:

http://www.gartenbahn.de/web_08/engl_beilage_63.pdf

Norman


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Norm, 

Thanks for posting the link. Pretty interesting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 

My, that's cute! I thought I'd finish mine this winter, but it's nearly spring and I never got it out of the box


----------

